# An interesting observation about the LTZ Michelins



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, the Michelins on my dads Jeep and Acura did the same thing. 

There are good and bad Michelin tires, just like most other brands. One of my favorites for a midsize car are the MXV4, but don't look for good handling from them. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The tires are really good but I always thought they were really loud. They are just brutal in the snow. At least the cabin is quiet...


----------

